# 160mm KURBEL GESUCHT!



## 2x4u (10. April 2010)

auf der suche nach einer 160er kurbel *vierarm*, *lochkreis 104* werde ich nicht fündig. hab' in der bucht eine suntour gefunden, die ist (hab ich ergoogelt) aber mit *106er lk *angegeben. gibts da alternativen, hat jemand was zu verkaufen, oder einen tipp?
danke und grüsse, dirk!


----------



## stivinix (10. April 2010)

Vo TA Spec. gibts kurze Kurbeln: zB Vega 
(mit versch. Spidern für unterschiedl Lochkreise)
Gruß
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (10. April 2010)

oder:
http://www.customcranks.de/

Cheerio


----------



## 2x4u (11. April 2010)

danke für die tipps, habe aber da kein angebot mit preis sehen können.
suche eben was günstiges (max.60euro) oder gebraucht. wichtig wäre mir ein gängiger lk, damit ich die kurbel auf nur ein kettenblatt umrüsten kann. vielleicht weiss noch jemand was?
grüsse,dirk!


----------



## oldman (11. April 2010)

Sinz bei Dan's
http://www.danscomp.com/452035.php?cat=PARTS

AC bei J&R BMX
https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2122

Die AC habe ich mir in 130mm auf Vorrat gekauft. Ist ne richtig feine Kurbel.


----------



## Pan Tau (13. April 2010)

http://www.marschall-framework.de/kurbeln/kurbeln.html



2x4u schrieb:


> auf der suche nach einer 160er kurbel *vierarm*, *lochkreis 104* werde ich nicht fündig. hab' in der bucht eine suntour gefunden, die ist (hab ich ergoogelt) aber mit *106er lk *angegeben. gibts da alternativen, hat jemand was zu verkaufen, oder einen tipp?
> danke und grüsse, dirk!


----------



## Pan Tau (13. April 2010)

@ oldman

An welchem Bike montierst Du denn 130er Kurbeln bzw. wer fährt 130er Kurbeln?

Momentan bin ich mir etwas unsicher, welche Kurbeln ich für das 20" MTB meiner Tochter besorgen soll...



oldman schrieb:


> Sinz bei Dan's
> http://www.danscomp.com/452035.php?cat=PARTS
> 
> AC bei J&R BMX
> ...


----------



## El Papa (15. April 2010)

Für 20" werden es wohl um die 130-155 mm sein. Ich nehme immer die Körpergröße als ungefähres Maß, was bei den Kleinen etwas zu kurz ist, aber 160 mm an einem 20" halte ich für zu lang.
Ne gekürzte Billig-Kurbel von Schimpanso hab ich noch hier im Keller liegen. Müßte um die 152 mm haben, wenig gefahren. Interesse?

Cheerio


----------



## andy2 (17. April 2010)

fuer 20 zoll so um 140


----------



## octane1967 (22. April 2010)

Im 20" meiner Kinder ist eine 125 mm-Kurbel drin. Sind gut damit zurecht gekommen. 

Für das kleine 26" meiner 10jährigen (150 cm groß, ziemlich langbeinig) habe ich hin und her gerechnet, verschiedene Faktoren wie Schrittlänge, Unterschenkellänge etc. in die Rechnung eingebracht und bin immer bei 152 mm gelandet, was sich in der Praxis gut bewährt hat. Dabei habe ich Erwachsenen-Maße und Kurbellänge 175 als Referenz verwendet.

Insofern halte ich eine 140er-Kurbel im 20" für noch sinnvoll, aber länger sollte es wohl nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2010)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Insofern halte ich eine 140er-Kurbel im 20" für noch sinnvoll, aber länger sollte es wohl nicht mehr werden.



Danke für die Erläuterungen - ich habe mich für die AC Mini Le in 135 mm entschieden und werde sie demnächst in den Händen halten 

In diesem Zusammenhang steht jetzt natürlich auch die Auswahl des passenden Kettenblatts an und ich bin für Tipps dankbar. Ach ja, als Kassette bleibt es erst einmal bei der montierten Shimano 13-28 / 7-Fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (3. Juni 2010)

Bei Specialites TA gibt es eine riesige Auswahl verschiedenster Durchmesser und Lochkreise. Was ich mal gamacht hab war ein RR-Blatt der 105-er (Alu) der 3-er Kurbel auf MTB-Standard umgebaut. Ist mit ca. 15,-â¬ recht gÃ¼nstig und leicht. Hab aber gerade gesehen, das die AC 110 mm hat, das war frÃ¼her mit 36 ZÃ¤hnen belegt. Kleiner geht glaub ich nicht. Oder eben das Kleine Kettenblatt mit 24/26/28 besetzen. Die Kettenlinie ist allerdings dahin.


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juni 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> - ich habe mich für die AC Mini Le in 135 mm entschieden und werde sie demnächst in den Händen halten



Wenn Du sie hast, kannst DU sie mal auf eine Waage legen, bevor Du sie verbaust? Danke! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Oder eben das Kleine Kettenblatt mit 24/26/28 besetzen. Die Kettenlinie ist allerdings dahin.



Also eigentlich wollte ich beim Umbau der Kurbel auch gleich den Umwerfer entsorgen...


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie hast, kannst DU sie mal auf eine Waage legen, bevor Du sie verbaust?



Ja, mache ich - wenn Du in zwei Monaten noch nix gehört hast, bitte erinnern


----------



## BikerDad (3. Juni 2010)

Beide Kurbelarme zusammen wiegen ziemlich genau 400 gramm.

MfG Dirk


----------



## El Papa (3. Juni 2010)

@Pan Tau: den Umwerfer wirst Du brauchen um die Kette auf Position zu halten. Ich hab damals zwei dünne Führungsbleche ähnlich Kettenblattschutz montiert. Geht auch ist aber 'n Haufen Arbeit. Ohne Führung ist alle Nas' Lang die Kette unten. Versprochen! Da ein sauber frisierter Down-Swing-Umwerfer aber gerade mal 90g wiegt passt das doch auch. Zum Schalten taugt der halt nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> @Pan Tau: den Umwerfer wirst Du brauchen um die Kette auf Position zu halten. Ich hab damals zwei dünne Führungsbleche ähnlich Kettenblattschutz montiert. Geht auch ist aber 'n Haufen Arbeit. Ohne Führung ist alle Nas' Lang die Kette unten. Versprochen! Da ein sauber frisierter Down-Swing-Umwerfer aber gerade mal 90g wiegt passt das doch auch. Zum Schalten taugt der halt nix mehr.



Ich hatte ursprünglich geplant, eine Kettenführung zu montieren, aber Du hast eigentlich recht - der Umwerfer ist schon vorhanden und erfüllt die gleiche Funktion. Also mal sehen, ob ich in der Grabbelkiste was finde oder den Umwerfer einfach "deaktiviere" bzw. in der Funktion einschränke.


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2010)

die lösung hat einen namen, paul chainkeeper


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juni 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> die lösung hat einen namen, paul chainkeeper



...sieht edel und funktional aus! Kennst Du auch eine Bezugsquelle in D-Land für dieses Teil?

Ein Kollege hat mir das XCX von e*thirteen empfohlen: http://www.e13components.com/product_xcx.html - meinst Du, dass das vergelichbar ist?


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2010)

das XCX ist vergleichbar, aber hat ne andere befestigung, wird am tretlager befestigt. der abgebildete paul witd wie ein umwerfer per schelle montiert.

den paul kriegt man beim jelle in holland, kommt inkl versand auf 64:
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/i...ge=de&osCsid=946de064da64d75e5d3fab34f091d875

oder alternativ bei aspire zu knapp 60$ mit Versand:
http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...duct_Code=600&Category_Code=PAUL_CHAIN_KEEPER

obacht, es hat 3 verschiedene schellendurchmesser


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Juni 2010)

Ist schon mächtig viel Asche für den Herrn "chainkeeper".
Bei so einem Betrag könnte man ernsthaft an handgengelte "Monoschienen" denken.
Sieht auch edel aus und schont die Beine der jungen Biker.


----------



## argh (14. Juni 2010)

An Material mangelt es mir nicht. Aber an handwerklichem Geschick und v.a. an notwendigem Werkzeug. Kann bitte einer von euch Kurbeln für mich kürzen? Dann bitte ich um eine PN.

Wäre klasse- ich freue mich schon!

Dann kämen die 1010g-Specialized-Kurbeln endlich runter...


----------

